# Early CT Sodas



## madpaddla (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are the bottles I have been able to get this year.  The CT sodas are getting a bit harder to find.  

 Harvey / Norwich Conn
 Brown / Hartford
 J W Harvey / Norwich Conn / Iron Pontil
 Harris / New Haven  / Iron Pontil
 Union Glass Works / New London


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Brown / Hartford


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 28, 2013)

Sided Cobalt Blue
 This is my first of these sided ones.  Hope to get a few more.
 Harris / New Haven


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 28, 2013)

The most recent pick up.  Love this bottle.  There arent many pontil sodas from this area.  Really happy to have this one.  
 Bucket List.


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 28, 2013)

Iron Pontil


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 28, 2013)

Last one.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 28, 2013)

Super collection.  Really like the amber.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice bottles.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice gets Ben, I love it when I get to add a new soda!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 3, 2013)

Good stuff, I like em all.


----------

